# john deere 1050 950 850 hi lo lever broken



## canoeguy (Mar 19, 2013)

hi All
Just found this site so I thought I would ask a question.
Has anyone ever broken the hi lo lever on a john Deere 1050 or equivalent?
fortunately it's in neutral so at least I can start it. The hi/Lo lever just flops to hi and lo. It broke somewhere inside the trani. Feel s lik its before the "fork" does anyone know whats involved to fix it?
Do I need to split the tractor or can I get to it through the top of the trani?
Splitting the tractor doesn't look like it will help because there is too much stuff in the way after the split. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------

